
Amazon considering online prescriptions - prostoalex
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/16/amazon-selling-drugs-pharamaceuticals.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14354567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14354567)

